# Diseño de microfono de base para radioaficion.



## alexus (Jun 23, 2009)

buenas noches, pues si, quiero diseñar un microfono de base, para mi equipo de banda ciudadana, me gustaria hacerlo como el "Echo Master Plus Classic" de sadelta.

quiero partir de mi microfono actual, que le cuesta "petetear", y se corta "el peteteo" aunque lomantenga "estrangulado",

como se ve en la foto, tiene "ajuste de modulacion", camara de eco (echo), y un par de lindos vu-meter´s.

aparte del clasico "petete"...

bueno, espero sus sugerencias, e ideas. 

73/51 y buenos dx´s!

atte. alexus.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 23, 2009)

que lindo "mike" con eco y modulador seguro que este lo tenes que injectar directamente al mod de portadora del equipo

que equipos tenes?


----------



## alexus (Jun 24, 2009)

unic romeo victor-charlie bravo 45, unic rv-cb45 jaja, si, el conector del equipo es el mismo, lo unico que lo armare "de base", porque mi ptt, anda medio mal!  

como dije antes:

"quiero partir de mi microfono actual, que le cuesta "petetear", y se corta "el peteteo" aunque lomantenga "estrangulado", 

y ya  que lo modifico pienso hacerlo bien!

yo tube el sadelta, una belleza, pero por circunstacnias de la moneda, estem digo, de la vida, tuve que venderlo!

gracias por venir capitan!


----------



## capitanp (Jun 24, 2009)

aca te dejo un circuito de eco digital


http://web-ee.com/schematics/electronic_projects/digital_echo/index3.html



y tambien te dejo esra pag muy jugosa para los aficionados al ham



http://www.cqham.ru/sch_eng.html (si me habra zafado e su momento)


----------



## alexus (Jun 24, 2009)

gracias capitan por tu aporte!

de a poquito vamos armando!

esta grande el circuito! y el ic6 no se si lo consiga! 

ahora, como hago el ptt pero "electricnico"? osea el pulsadores que conmute los 2 pares de cables...

no te desaparezcas!

edit 1:

aqui adjunto un circuito de preamplificador para pastilla dinamica, que les parece?

edit 2: aqui diseñe algo para que funcione de pulsador de ptt, osea, la "palanquita" del ptt de palma sustituirla por un pulsador. que me dice, yo le veo algo raro, no puedo darme cuenta!


----------



## capitanp (Jun 26, 2009)

unic rv-cb45


----------



## alexus (Jun 26, 2009)

!

mi cacharrito en papel!

no nos desviemos!


----------



## alexus (Jun 28, 2009)

del pre que me dicen?

nadie por aqui...


----------

